# How to go about getting....



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

How would one go about getting a Cares species fish to keep? I was looking to get Altolamprologus calvus 'yellow' Nkamba Bay and was wondering how one would go about finding people that has them and how i would register them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is more information on the websites linked in this forum, but you can locate a club that has a C.A.R.E.S. group associated with it and inquire. C.A.R.E.S. clubs are also listed in the website links. You would track down the fish by browsing through the clubs and members and what the various hobbyists keep.

Once you have the group, you could also get help about how to register with the same club group.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

You can also contact C.A.R.E.S and inquire about the particular species you are interested in...they maintain a database of registered C.A.R.E.S species and could either point you to a club or possibly individuals who are maintaining those species (I'm not sure how that works). Anyway, great group of people there.

http://www.carespreservation.com/contact.html


----------

